# Certified Translators and Notary Public for Canadian PRV



## cindyh (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all. I'm just wrapping up the process for submitting a PRV application for my husband under the Family Class to Canada and I'm getting mixed messages about the requirements for supporting documents. Photocopies need to be certified (that they are a true copy of the original) and apparently only judges, magristrates, notary publics, court officers, or a commissioner authorized to administer oaths can certify copies - outside of Canada.

So am I correct in that we have to 

1) get official translations (pretty much any place with license from ministry can do this)
2) then take those translations (which include a copy) with the original documents to get them certified as true copies?

Or does someone know of a business/ person that can make the copy, certify it and then translate it all in one step???

Thanks....if anyone else has gone through the process of completing your own family class sponsorship to Canada I would love to hear from you 

Take care,

Cindy


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you meaning to translate the documents into Arabic? If so, as far as I'm aware, you don't need to.


----------



## cindyh (Jan 1, 2012)

No...the originals are in Arabic and I need to have them translated into English...I think that part is pretty straightforward as there are lots of gov recognized translators in Dubai. The problem is that the copy that is produced and attached to the translation has to be certified a true copy by someone who is "authorised" and those listed in my original post are the only ones qualified to do this.


----------

